# MediaWright Photography - Architectural / Commercial



## mediawright (Apr 21, 2009)

Check out my work and let me know what you think.

MediaWright Photography, Indianapolis, Indiana, Architectural, Portraits, Commercial, Events, Seminars

If you're on Facebook, here's a link to my fan page - I just started it today, so you might be one of the first 

MediaWright Photography, Inc. | Facebook


----------



## beansprouts3 (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mediawright (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

